

Professor kicked me out of the honors program, I sent him an email a year later. - Politify
http://blog.politify.com/politifystory.jpg

======
chad_oliver
Oh, snap! You really showed him who's boss.

But seriously, gloating is not considered good form. Showing off how
effectively you gloated is even worse form.

------
ryanmolden
Well, the best revenge is success, but this kind of thing just makes them look
childish and crass.

------
aeontech
Yeah, what chad_oliver said, this is a bit childish. What do you win by this?

~~~
manglav
It's really not about winning or losing, it's to show that good ideas,
sometimes REALLY good ideas are stifled in an academic environment. And to
show that the Professors who have obscene amounts of power in college don't
use it responsibly. Why give them so much power over students if they won't
wield it with the public interest in mind? Especially at a public university?
How could a Professor not see the potential of this idea? The student tried
the limited amount of recourse he had at his disposal, and eventually gave up,
and pursued the project on his own time, lucky for us.

~~~
ryanmolden
And sometimes good ideas, really good ideas, get stifled by <significant
others, bosses, industries, societies, etc...>. Reward is in the success,
going back to gloat just makes you look like an ass and doesn't teach anyone
anything, except maybe that you are a major dick. Was the professor in the
wrong? Maybe, we have a very one sided story here, not the facts, but the
facts as seen through the lens of one of the participants, one exhibiting
enough childishness to make me seriously doubt their telling in which they
were akin to Ghandi fighting the oppressive British Empire.

------
batista
40.000 in grants? Mentioned in The Atlantic, Forbes, and US News? Sorry, but
that doesn't sound impressive at all.

If you had exited for several tens of millions, or build a hundred million
long-term company, that might have been something to instill some jealousy on
the professor, but would still be nothing to counter an academic judgement.

~~~
dingous
40k for a bachelor level research project? sounds pretty impressive for
something that isn't even a business.

